# BMO World Elite Mastercard



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm thinking of applying for the BMO World Elite Mastercard and signing up for their bundled account offer, which essentially eliminates the $150 annual fee on the credit card if I deposit $1500 per month (however, there's no need to maintain the balance with BMO - I can transfer it out immediately). I would like to know if there are any existing cardholders and would appreciate their thoughts on the card.

Couple thoughts I have when reviewing the reward details:
a) Fairly comprehensive insurance and purchase protection package
b) I understand, starting Jan 15, 2018, BMO will be devaluing their points, which is a shame. However, based on my expenses and the fact I can eliminate the $150 annual fee, the rewards from the card is still more than the existing cards that I have (Amazon visa and PC Mastercard - I don't do all my grocery shopping at Loblaws!).

For those who have the Priority Pass through this credit card, do you feel it's worth having that pass? Also, when using the pass, how many guests can you bring in the lounge for free? I usually travel with my family, so myself plus at least three others. The frugality in me wants to keep cost to a minimum.


----------



## KevinWaterloo (Mar 5, 2015)

I have been using that card for several years now. The big attraction was the 2% return in points which were fairly easy to use for travel. Their booking engine for travel appears to be the same as Expedia and the prices are comparable. Before they devalued the points it was the best card we could find.

However we are now going to switch to the Scotia Momentum Visa Infinite card. In our case the overall return should be between 1.5 to 2% but in cash instead of points which should be better than the (new) return from BMO.

With the Priority Pass there is an extra charge for each guest. However you can use your priority passes to let other people into the lounge. I used all 4 of my passes last year when my family traveled to Europe. The free food meant we didn't have to buy dinner, and waiting in the lounge was much nicer than waiting at the gate. And having 'free' drinks was a significant bonus. As it turns out the flight was delayed by 2 hours so we were very thankful we used the passes. I figured the lounge pass was easily worth $80 for us.

Kevin


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Kevin, thanks for your response. I think BMO indicated that, starting Feb 2018, they will offer cardholders the opportunity to redeem the points to reduce their credit card bill (i.e., offer cash back). BMO hasn't provided details as to how many points used for $1 reduction; however, if it is one point for $1, do you think it's worthwhile? Mind you, most of expenses is dining with travel being my second largest expense. Those two expenses should earn me 2.14%.

With the Priority Pass, does it renew annually based on when you sign up?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We use Capital One Aspire Card for just about everything now (2 percent). We use our Capital One Costco MC for gas and for restaurants. We use Chase Marriott Visa for all foreign transactions. We also use it for our travel card. We load up a credit balance and then use this card for cash withdrawals in out of country ATM's.

What put us off the B of M travel card was booking everything through their travel site. We do a lot of last minute travel and cherry picking. Some fares/offers are simply not available on Expedia or others. Plus, our preference is to book directly with the provider-airlines, hotels, etc. Two years ago we booked a flight to Asia based on a matrixit listing. Fare and routing were perfect. Cost was $1000. That same fare, routing, fare code was available on AC but for a cost of $1500. Either the fare or the routing was not available on Expedia and several others. We finally found it on Orbitz-same price, same routing, same fare code as matrixit. Oddly, the fare showed up on our VIsa as an AC charge, not an Orbitz charge. We have had one very poor customer experience with Expedia so we are reluctant to use them again.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, Capital One cards are now essentially giving 1% rewards. My understanding is that the 2% that you have is grandfathered? I have the Amazon Visa, which covers the foreign transaction as well. Good point on the Expedia search engine though.


----------



## Bob18 (Mar 26, 2017)

Just got the WestJet World Elite MasterCard about 3 weeks ago. Annual fee was $120

1) I like the fact that we get the $25 baggage fee waived for upto 8 people on the reservation anytime we fly Westjet
2) Annual roundtrip companion voucher (fly for $99, $299 or $399 - depending on where you fly)
3) 250 Westjet dollars (welcome bonus)
4) 1.5% on all purchases goes toward Westjet dollar account\
5) Airport lounge access (provided by Loungekey) $29USD

I think this card has other stuff, but i mainly got it for the $25 baggage fee waiver.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

The points devalue is pretty bogus however I have booked a trip using BMO rewards every year so far with no issues and yes the priority pass renews every year you have the car and it definitely helps when there is a delay. Two years in a row 2015 and 2016 I had two 6-8 hour delays coming back from England and being able to sit in the lounge was unbelievably convenient. Free unlimited wifi, comfy seats, free booze, free food. I ate and drank atleast $200+ worth.

Have to re-look at all of the other changes that they have. Also OP, I think you need to check on your minimum balance waiver.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

redsgomarching said:


> Also OP, I think you need to check on your minimum balance waiver.


Are you referring to the $150 annual fee? If so, what BMO states on its website is to deposit $1500 monthly in the chequing account. Up to $150 in annual fee would be waived. There's no need to maintain a minimum balance.

https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/bank-accounts/bankup/

Also, is it true that you can only use the priority pass on yourself and not guests? For instance, if you bring guests along, they won't let them in unless they pay? I was reading in other websites where guests got in for free.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Our Capital One gives us 2 percent.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

leeder said:


> Are you referring to the $150 annual fee? If so, what BMO states on its website is to deposit $1500 monthly in the chequing account. Up to $150 in annual fee would be waived. There's no need to maintain a minimum balance.
> 
> https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/bank-accounts/bankup/
> 
> Also, is it true that you can only use the priority pass on yourself and not guests? For instance, if you bring guests along, they won't let them in unless they pay? I was reading in other websites where guests got in for free.


whoa that must be new did not realize - i have the benefit of attached accounts to my mother's employee banking so I don't pay fees. 

Priority pass you can bring a guest and it uses up one of your visits. you get 4. so if you take your brother or a friend it uses 2 out of the 4 visits.


edit i realize that is a bundled banking offer. thats not too bad. but you have to do that every month.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

redsgomarching said:


> edit i realize that is a bundled banking offer. thats not too bad. but you have to do that every month.


Yeah, so my plan is to change my payroll info so that my biweekly pay cheques go to the BMO account. Then, using my free and unlimited Interac e-transfer to send the money to other bank account that pays the higher interest. More steps, but would prefer that over paying 150 dollars!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

ian said:


> Our Capital One gives us 2 percent.


Ian, does Capital One still offer your card at your reward rate? I can't find it on the site, that's why I'm thinking your rate is grandfathered.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Bob18 said:


> Just got the WestJet World Elite MasterCard about 3 weeks ago. Annual fee was $120
> 
> 1) I like the fact that we get the $25 baggage fee waived for upto 8 people on the reservation anytime we fly Westjet
> 2) Annual roundtrip companion voucher (fly for $99, $299 or $399 - depending on where you fly)
> ...


The other thing is that Westjet does not charge for extra weight on both the free bag, nor on the $35 extra bag.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I do not know if the 2 points is still offered on Aspire.

We have looked at the Westjet progarm and have been ready to hit the send button but did not. We seldom fly Westjet. Most of our flights are international now. 

Now, given their closer alignment to Delta I wonder if there will be some benefits there. IF we could book a Delta flight on Westjet AND apply Westjet dollars to that fare it would enhance the program for us.

I recently did a comparison. Aeroplan points Calgary-Ft Mac flight. Air Canada 7500 points and a $95. fee. Then I checked Delta. Delta Skymiles would charge me 7500 points and $39. (CAD) for a Skymiles trip on Westject tin. There is also a huge difference when we fees associated with Delta Skymiles flights to Europe with the fees that Aeroplan charges. Just one reason why we dumped our premium Aeroplan Visa cards.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Was reading this article in the G&M on Westjet and my read of it was the Delta partnership was primarily to help compete on transborder flights to the States against AC with their partnership with United. However, they internally appear to be looking to expand internationally to Asia and Europe (beyond their current flights to the UK) with a purchase of some new wide body 787 planes. I'd be looking forward to that. The Delta partnership may help feed the expanded international routes too. 

As you allude to ian, a rewards program's value depends on where you like to fly. Westjet has worked out for us for somewhat regular trips to Hawaii, Florida for cruises, and Vegas. Late last year, we flew Westjet to London before hopping on Easyjet to Rome. Despite the problems they encountered early after deploying the new route, we'd give our experience a passing grade and would fly them again. The only thing I dislike are some of the connections to get the cheapest fare flying out of YVR. One concern though is with the rollout of their ultra LCC brand Swoop is whether they replace their holiday destinations routes with it like AC with Rouge. If forced to, I'll fly Rouge for short flights but it's definitely not my favourite experience.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I realize this is an older thread but I couldn't find one just about lounges & travel. I'm interested in both Canadian & international lounges. Paying per-use with Air Canada is pretty expensive, and only available on the more expensive types of tickets. It would be great to be able to fly the cheapest economy fares _with any airline_ but still have lounge access, especially worldwide.

I'm curious about how others here are getting lounge access. Are you doing it through a credit card like BMO or WestJet World Elite, or some other way? I'm happy to pay per use for access and don't insist on getting a credit card just to do this.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I realize this is an older thread but I couldn't find one just about lounges & travel. I'm interested in both Canadian & international lounges. Paying per-use with Air Canada is pretty expensive, and only available on the more expensive types of tickets. It would be great to be able to fly the cheapest economy fares _with any airline_ but still have lounge access, especially worldwide.
> 
> I'm curious about how others here are getting lounge access. Are you doing it through a credit card like BMO or WestJet World Elite, or some other way? I'm happy to pay per use for access and don't insist on getting a credit card just to do this.


I've only done it once, and it was by buying a pass from Kjiji. Probably more expensive than if I had a credit card with lounge access, but I don't normally need to use lounges on a regular basis, i.e. when I travel, layovers are usually about 1-2 hours, and I don't normally spend much time in an airport.


----------

